# any tips on doing a cutout



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't use smoke on cut-outs..you'll push the queen to places you can't get to. Open the entire hive up...seal of the cracks with plastic grocery bags. Cut carefully....the queen will be there some place. Good luck! Also...contrary to what some say...I would'nt do a cut out with out my bee vac!


----------



## JMoore (May 30, 2013)

Here are a few thoughts from my first cutout that might be of help. 
1) It will take twice as long as you expect it to. 
2) I didn't take enough buckets. I rubberbanded the brood comb into frames. I put the honey comb into buckets. I should have brought more. I had to leave a lot of comb on the ground. 
3) I regretted not having a bee vac. It would have been helpful getting bees from nooks and crannies. I missed the queen from my cutout by not having one. I just made one this season for a few bucks with extra parts I had laying around. 
4) I used a flexible fish filet knife from my tackle box to cut the combs with. It worked nice. 
5) The bees aren't fond of being cut out of their home. I got stung a lot. Lol. 
6) It's a lot harder work than I thought. Several times I asked myself during the cutout "why am I doing this for free?" Free bees aren't cheap. 

It'll be a good experience for you. Just take your time and be meticulous. Bring a lot of water for yourself. Have fun!


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't do it, it's a waste of time. That's my tip.


----------



## Rzrbackbees (Mar 17, 2015)

It's never a waste of time. Bee vac if possible and a queen catcher. It will take a lot longer than you think but it will be a rewarding experience.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Talk with the homeowner beforehand about who is going to put things back together. Some people charge big bucks for cutouts and have big insurance policies. A contract might seem like a waste of time but in this instance, I don't think it is.


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

It sounds like your friend is doing some carpentry there anyways, so that's perfect! Get him suited up and have him work with you opening it up. Finding the bees should go well if you guys understand bees and buildings. 
Good luck, it'll be fun!


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

To locate the brood nest easier use an infrared thermometer. Sometimes there will be a temperature difference even through the wall.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Colino said:


> To locate the brood nest easier use an infrared thermometer. Sometimes there will be a temperature difference even through the wall.


And an infrared camera is even better, if you can't get a hold of one, consider renting one.


----------



## ryandebny (Apr 17, 2010)

Go for it...with a bee vac


----------

